# HIS HD4760 : Wrong TMU count



## Clemenss (Jan 15, 2009)

*Hello,
I'd like to submit a problem with GPU-Z 0.3.1 and my HD4670. Here's the protocoll:*

GPU: RV730 
Technology: 55 nm
Die Size:  145 mm²
BIOS Version:  VER011.013.000.000.000000
Bus Interface:  PCI-E x16 @ x16
ROPs: 8
Shaders: 320 (DX 10.1)
Pixel Fillrate:  6.2 GPixel/s
*Texture Fillrate:  15.6 GTexel/s*
Memory Type:  GDDR3
Bus Width:  128 bit
Memory Size:  512 MB
Bandwidth: 32.0 GB/s
Driver: ati2mtag 6.14.10.6891 (Catalyst 8.12) / XP
GPU Clock:  780 MHz
RAM Clock:  1000 MHz

*So I asked HIS about the fillrate:*

_"Dear Sir,

For your question, we had asked AMD and the following is their reply:

"The calculation below is correct for RV730 @ 780 MHz: 32 * 780 MHz = 24.960 GTexels/sec

We don't think GPU-Z actually measures fill rates, but rather calculates them based on clock speed and information in a lookup table.  Looks like the app is using an incorrect value for RV730's texture units (20 instead of 32).  A quick Google search shows that others are getting the same incorrect result for this ASIC."

Regards,
HIS support"_

So some has to be wrong here!?!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 15, 2009)

*W1zzard! where art thou?*


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

will be fixed in next version


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

test build for this fix here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------

